# BEAST OF EAST Ready to roll WEST



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

After playing in the 9" we got last week we are ready to roll west

who wants to blow snow and keep that blizzard in the teeth?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

Top Dog;1225860 said:


> After playing in the 9" we got last week we are ready to roll west
> 
> who wants to blow snow and keep that blizzard in the teeth?


SORRY

Kick the blizzard in the teeth

also been trying to load a short video per requests but cant figure it out

keeps saying failure to load

any ideas?


----------

